# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Ouf, on est toujours là !

## La Rédaction

Ohoh, et dire qu’on a failli crasher la base à H-15 minutes. Oh c’te trouille. Bon enfin, c’est fait. Vous voilà sur le nouveau site de Canard PC, complètement refait par Half, Doc Teraboule et Zoulou ( à qui l’ensemble de l’équipe tire son chapeau bien bas). 
C’est qu’on en est fier de notre nouveau site mine de rien, non pas en comparaison de ce qui se fait ailleurs, mais parce qu’il correspond bien nos désirs : un site agréable et simple à utiliser dans un esprit proche du mag. 

Comme vous pouvez le voir, le site tourne autour de quatre thèmes principaux : les jeux vidéo, le hardware, le journal de bord et la communauté, auxquels s’ajoutent six rubriques annexes abordant des sujets qu’on aime bien et une partie jurigeek tenue par Grand Maitre B. Je vous en laisse découvrir le thème par vous-même. Notez que certaines rubriques manquent encore de contenus mais je vous rassure, ça se remplira très vite. 

Sinon, pour ce qui est des grosses nouveautés :

-  Nous mettons désormais en ligne les tests de jeux vidéo parus dans les numéros précédents de Canard PC (avec 15 jours de retard donc) et je vous conseille fortement d’aller zieuter la mise en page, quasiment unique sur internet. Oui, je sais, c’est super beau, on est très fort. Ce travail formidable est l’œuvre de Monsieur Chat, notre nouveau graphiste félin. C’est qu’il déchire grave avec ses griffes l’animal. Vous ne trouverez pour l’instant que les 5 derniers numéros mais nous mettrons au fil des mois l’ensemble des tests de Canard PC en ligne, à moins qu’on finisse par laisser tomber les numéros trop anciens par pure fainéantise. 

-  La colonne de droite, entièrement personnalisable. En vous identifiant avec vos login et mot de passe du forum, vous aurez accès en haut à droite à un menu spécial « personnaliser la colonne » permettant de sélectionner les fenêtres que vous souhaitez voir y figurer. Pour modifier leur ordre, il vous suffit de les déplacer en cliquant sur la barre de titre, comme dans Windows ou … heu comment c’est déjà, ah oui, Mac OS. Pfoufouf, Mac OS, la honte.
 Si vous n’êtes pas inscrit sur le forum, il est encore temps de le faire, mais même sans ça, vous pourrez déjà replier les fenêtres présentes par défaut. Par contre, le site ne retiendra pas vos choix, cela va de soi.

-  L’outil permettant de calculer la consommation de votre PC a entièrement été refait, suivront la semaine prochaine les stats CPU-Z pour les cartes graphiques et un validateur entièrement refait.

Pour le reste, nous implorons votre patience et votre indulgence, le temps de roder la machine et de corriger les nombreux bugs restant. L’affaire d’une semaine ou deux, à tout casser… hum..

Voilou, en espérant que ça vous plaise parce que dans le cas contraire, on arrête tout. Ouais, c’est ça l’interactivité totale.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DakuTenshi

Putain les mecs, c'est magique là!

Félicitation, il est ma-gni-fique ce nouveau site.

----------


## JuBoK

Waouh, très beau, bien joué à tous !

----------


## Morgoth

Je plussoie l'Idiot.

----------


## JCLB

GG les mecs, Half est pas mort  :B): 

Magnifique ce site, et au moins on sait que non-seulement il est beau, mais en plus il est INDEPENDANT, OBJECTIF, qu'il publie de bons tests de Hardouère et de Games

----------


## O.Boulon

Bordel, fallait que ça soit Daku qui poste le premier.
Ca me gâche toute la joie de la sortie du site.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ouaip, la classe. Bien joué.

----------


## pseudoridicule

La méga classe inter galactique les mecs. Vive CanardPC.com!!!

----------


## NitroG42

J'avoue, c'est énorme.
Je me suis fait pipi dessus.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Bordel, fallait que ça soit Daku qui poste le premier.
> Ca me gâche toute la joie de la sortie du site.


Ouais à moi aussi ::o:

----------


## Doc TB

> La méga classe inter galactique les mecs. Vive CanardPC.com!!!


Eh ouai  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

Il s'est passé quelque chose ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pas à moi  :B): .

J'espère que vous allez respectez vos engagements au niveau des tests, toussa. Par contre pas de nouvelles des PDFs? (S'pas pour faire mon lourd, je demande!).

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

La grande classe.

----------


## Morgoth

> Il s'est passé quelque chose ?


Il paraît.

Han, plus de Topic à b0b0 !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pas à moi .
> 
> J'espère que vous allez respectez vos engagements au niveau des tests, toussa. Par contre pas de nouvelles des PDFs? (S'pas pour faire mon lourd, je demande!).


T'es vraiment un demeuré.
On vient de te filer des tests gratos et tu te plains.

On fera les pdf plus tard.

----------


## Tromzy

Bravo, le nouveau site est superbe !  ::o: 

Par contre, y a plus de topic à b0b0...  ::cry::

----------


## Super_Newbie

Joie! C'est vrai que c'est chouette!
Ce nouveau site me semble tout à fait global.
On peut passer aux critiques maintenant?

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est oune scandale j'ai du flooder la boite à Tromzy pour passer le temps.

Sinon bravo c'est très jouli mais j'ai pas tout explorer pour l'instant.

----------


## Kayato

Enorme, ca c'est de la refonte. Un grand bravo pour cette opération.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> T'es vraiment un demeuré.
> On vient de te filer des tests gratos et tu te plains.
> 
> On fera les pdf plus tard.


T'es pas non plus obligé d'être désagréable  ::|: .

----------


## Alab

Trop fort, trop beau, bravo les gars ! Très chouette site !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai qu'une chose à dire :

Youplaboom.

----------


## Nelfe

Kikoo g sui nouveau !

Heu bravo sinon les gars  ::): 

Pas de morts ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Le site a changé ?

----------


## Tromzy

Et en mettant les mags en ligne comme vous le faites désormais, vous avez pas peur que des feignasses arrêtent de l'acheter en kiosque sous prétexte que dans 15 jours ils pourront le consulter gratos ?

----------


## pseudoridicule

> T'es pas non plus obligé d'être désagréable .


Pffff mais il l'écrivait pas pour toi ce message. Ah si en fait... ahahah

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Alors là, chapeau bas messieurs!
Chapeau bas à vous messieurs Emile Zoulou, Doc TB et Half.
 :;):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Et en mettant les mags en ligne comme vous le faites désormais, vous avez pas peur que des feignasses arrêtent de l'acheter en kiosque sous prétexte que dans 15 jours ils pourront le consulter gratos ?


Je me désaboooooonne!

----------


## clinty

Super site les gars. Bravo !

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Et en mettant les mags en ligne comme vous le faites désormais, vous avez pas peur que des feignasses arrêtent de l'acheter en kiosque sous prétexte que dans 15 jours ils pourront le consulter gratos ?


Je ne pense pas. Avoir un support papier, ça reste quelque chose de difficile à remplacer. Et puis, je vois pas beaucoup de mecs qui vont amener leur pc dans les chiottes.

----------


## Tromzy

Bin si, leur portable.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La Bretagne est déjà en train de fêter le nouveau fond d'écran!!!

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Bin si, leur portable.


Oui certes, mais on a pas tous envie de terminer comme claude françois.  :B):

----------


## Electabs

c'est zoliiiiiieeee  ::wub:: . Bon

1° il est où le bar
2° le bar il est où
3° comment va Half ??.

et je tient a signaler pour 1° et 2° c'est pas DMC parce que ça ferais beaucoup trop de monde et il n'y a pas assez de place... pour le 3° c'est juste par politesse.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Punaise, c'est comme si Valérie Damidot était passée relooker mon bureau.


Merci à la prod, aux ouvriers...

----------


## Tromzy

> Oui certes, mais on a pas tous envie de terminer comme claude françois.


Ha tu prends ton bain dans les chiottes toi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, on va pouvoir récupérer les 3 jours de sommeil en retard, même si y'aura pas mal de bugs report d'ici quelques jours je pense.

----------


## Super Menteur

Eh bah bravo à tous, sauf à Half pour son lowskill en esquive de CD-Rom.

Sinon, filer les tests gratos, ouahou j'en suis tout retourné. C'est vraiment une super initiative d'avoir une BDD des meilleurs (ouais au moins) tests de jeu PC. Tout ce désintéressement fait presque de vous des égaux du grand Robert Hue.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Ha tu prends ton bain dans les chiottes toi ?


ach il m'a eu. Ok t'es trop fort pour moi :/

----------


## FUTOMAKI

et bah j'ai déjà un bug !

on peut pas répondre à une news directement en lisant sur celle-ci.
On est obligé de passer par le forum c'est un scandale !


et si je suis bigleux par pitié faites comme si j'avais rien dis  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je suis dessus. Un oubli idiot.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> et bah j'ai déjà un bug !
> 
> on peut pas répondre à une news directement en lisant sur celle-ci.
> On est obligé de passer par le forum c'est un scandale !
> 
> 
> et si je suis bigleux par pitié faites comme si j'avais rien dis


Nan t'as raison. Si on clique sur la news et qu'on la lit tranquillou, on peut pas commenter directement grâce à un petit lien. 

et si je suis bigleux par pitié faites comme si j'avais rien dis  ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

C'était mieux avant.

Je trouve que ça fait plus forum Hardware que JV, là en regardant rapidement.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Je suis dessus. Un oubli idiot.


ok ::rolleyes::

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là, on l'a déjà dit trouzemille fois, mais le site est magnifique...

Encore une victoire de Canard !


 :;): 


Bravo à tous...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Quand on affiche une image en plein écran, ben y'a aucun bouton pour revenir à l'article qu'on lisait et moi appuyer sur la flèche retour de mon navigateur, ça me fatigue.

----------


## element. Mr Navette

Joli site les canards !

 ::P:  L'article est passé en moins de 30 secondes en :
    Signé: La rédac vers Emile_Zoulou

Ben, Sinon vive les canards !

----------


## Camui

Bonjour.

Voilà.

Et tout ça sans calgon ! 

Alors moi je dis bravo.

----------


## F-Cee

Bien foutu le nouveau site.

Y a eu du bon taff  ::P:

----------


## J-D

Excellente idée le test des jeux sur le site  :;): .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je suis dessus. Un oubli idiot.


Merci bien, oubli pas de te brosser les dents avant d'aller te coucher.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Un peu paumé au début mais j'me suis déjà habitué. 

Bravo les gars ! Très joli boulot.

Bon, maintenant c'est quand la prochaine refonte du site ?

----------


## Tomaura

Vraiment beau boulot !
Ca valait largement ces 30 minutes !

Par contre j'ai vu un bug !
Dans le Top de la redac, le top de Threanor c'est Spore !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Merci bien, oubli pas de te brosser les dents avant d'aller te coucher.


Ca se brosse les dents?
Genre, faut pas me prendre pour un naze, y'a des freedents pour ça.

----------


## Igloo

Félicitation, c'est très sympa d'y naviguer dans l'ensemble, même si certaines pubs font quand même bien tâches... et le charismatique ( :wrestlingjoke: ) Peepshow est tout rose, ça m'excite  :B):

----------


## BoZo

C'est vraiment bien et la mise en ligne des test est vraiment super bien rendu. 
Bravo à l'équipe

----------


## greenflo

Wahou! il est classe le notre nouveau squat!
Félicitations à ceux ayant bossé dessus, c'est du beau boulot!

----------


## b0b0

Le header est mieux  :B):

----------


## Ouaflechien

trop vieux pour tout ces changement... j'y comprends rien a ce nouveau site... c'est moche, c'était mieux avant.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Zoulou je ne sais pas si tu a influencé plus ou moins pour le choix des graphiques de la section Outils mais ca sent le GrindHouse à plein nez.

Et j'adore !

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Au fait c'est quoi ces nouvelles fonctionnalités que vous allez rajouter prochainement? Je crois que Doc TB en avait parlé hier...
Je demande pas de date, même approximative parceque le "_plus qu'une demi heure et c'est bon_ :;): " ça marche qu'une fois(ou deux, voir trois, aller même quatre pour être large). ::|:

----------


## John Kay

Super le nouveau site ! La mise en page des articles est vraiment excellente ! Certains encadrés débordent sur le texte chez moi, mais j'imagine que c'est le rodage ou alors mon navigateur est aux fraises.  :^_^:

----------


## L'invité

Chez moi sur Opera j'ai quelques problèmes de mise en page.
(par exemple la phrase stupide en haut a droite n'est pas sur le bandeau rouge, la partie pour uploader ses phiotos directement empiete sur le dessin, et la j'en ai pas d'autres mais je cherdche)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfff c'était mieux avant...

Ah y'a même plus besoin de s'abonner avec les test en ligne  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je tiens à féliciter toute l'équipe de Canard PC pour cette fabuleuse nouvelle version du site. Beaucoup plus complète. C'est un vrai régal. Continuez de nous susprendre de cette manière là. 

Longue vie à CPC. 

De très sincères félicitations à vous.

----------


## Pen²

bravo pour le site  ::o: 

C'est vraiment la classe américaine l'ajout des tests, et dossiers. La mise en page est vraiment pas mal en plus. :;): 

Sinon je m'insurge qu'on ne puisse toujours pas revoir les anciens coulystrips ...
J'ai aussi quelques doutes sur certaines "autres rubriques", mais bon faut voir à l'usage ...

Sinon une dernière remarque sur le graphisme, ce n'est que mon avis personnel, mais je trouve qu'il y a quand même beaucoup de blanc, surtout si on a une résolution widescreen genre 1680*1050. Avec l'ancien il me semble il y avait un fond gris clair en dehors, du coup ça fatiguait un peu moins les yeux.

----------


## John Kay

Je reviens sur ce que je disais plus haut sur les encadrés. Chez moi, ça ne déborde que dans le dossier Hadopi de ce que j'ai pu voir de mes promenades sur les tests. 

La barre personnalisable sur la droite, c'est gadget, mais c'est trop bien.  ::wub::

----------


## Igloo

On ne peut plus revenir au site à partir du CPC APC  ::cry:: 

(À quand l'ouverture du topic à rapporter les bugs ?)

----------


## Therapy2crew

::o:  !!!!


 ::lol::  !!

Bravo ! J'ai pas tout vu encore, je me sens comme une jeune vierge avec ce nouveau bouzin ...

Voilà content d'être ici avec vous.

----------


## Narushima

*Endosse le rôle du relou*
Y'a beaucoup d'onglets et de machins partout, quand même, c'est un peu lourd visuellement.
Et pourquoi on pourrait pas voir les news en entier. J'ai pas envie de charger quinze pages à chaque fois que je veux lire les news de mon site préféré !

----------


## KiwiX

Un peu la lose de toujours changer de style/disposition mais putain, y a du potentiel et des idées qu'elles sont bonnes.

Mes félicitations. Vraiment.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Georges Marchais fait des émules.

----------


## Nelfe

Moi je comprends pas trop mais je vais m'y faire.

----------


## half

Merci à tous.




> Je reviens sur ce que je disais plus haut sur les encadrés. Chez moi, ça ne déborde que dans le dossier Hadopi de ce que j'ai pu voir de mes promenades sur les tests. 
> 
> La barre personnalisable sur la droite, c'est gadget, mais c'est trop bien.


C'est corrigé noramelent.

----------


## carbish

Hey. 

Un grand bravo pour le site, c'est original et riche. 
J'essaye de mettre en ordre tout les onglets pour voir si je n'ai pas loupé une nouvelle feature. 

Les premiers billets (Mythobar, Psychodéchet et Science et vice) que j'ai pu lire m'ont bien plu. J'ai hâte de me plonger dans les billets suivants après le boulot (notamment dans les dossiers Jurigeek dont le caractère imposant me fait saliver).

Bref, je vous tire mon chapeau et merci pour ce site  :;):

----------


## RamoneS

c'est sympa ,mais bon la page d'accueil avec trois tonnes de texte c'est imbuvable, mais bon je vais m'y habituer .
sinon ficelledecaleçon

----------


## alx

*snif* *snif* Ca sent la sueur, dans l'coin !

Bon vu le résultat, que dire sinon que ça valait le coup et que ça fait bien plaisir, bravo et merci à toute l'équipe !

----------


## Drumclem

Franchement,

Impressionnant.

Je suis bien content de trouver un peu plus de prose de la rédac'. J'ai hâte de lire les articles désabusés de Boulon, et les critiques de polars d'Ivan, ce qui me permettra peut être de m'initier au genre...

Vraiment très bien ce nouveau design, super complet, avec tout plein de choses dedans...

Une seule question, allez-vous amener d'autres rubriques au fur et à mesure de vos idées dans ce menu de gauche ? Par exemple, cuisine avec les recettes de Nardine, ou encore Muscu, avec des tests très pointus du dernier pot de Gainer Whey Gourmet, et des programmes complet prise de masse/sèche, avec un outil qui te permettrait de calculer ton pourcentage de graisse en tenant ta souris USB ?

Overall, bravo messieurs.

----------


## apul

Ca gère les mecs !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> C'est corrigé *noramelent*.


On n'est pas dans la merde.

----------


## Came Yon

Vindiou que c'est beau !
Encore plus interactif que le site de la Sncf.
Je me suis inscrit rien que pour la colonne personnalisable, et chuis pas déçu du voyage. C'est du web 4.0 un truc pareil nan ?

Edit, en passant ya une faute sur le lien pour s'enregistrer. Ya marqué "s'enregitrer", et ça me choque. Mais je me suis quand même enregitré.

----------


## O.Boulon

Du web -8.6 en fait.

----------


## John Kay

> Merci à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est corrigé noramelent.


Ça déborde toujours un peu chez ouam. Il s'agit de l'encart sous Denis Olivennes (mais il se venge que vous l'ayez appelé Didier, là). Et le dernier encadré, qui déborde un chtouille sur le footer.

----------


## franzoar

Chuis désolé , avec le nouveau site, j'arrive à écrire aucun post : bref, c'est un scandale  ::):  !
(le post le plus paradoxal du monde, je suis presque drôle)

Bon, sans rire,(ohohoh) c'est super joli! Bravo à toute l'équipe!

Edit : Ah, par contre, les heures des posts ont l'air d'être sur GMT (qqun a dû le dire avant moi, mais j'ai la flemme de remonter la pile de "bravi bravu bravo" ( bien mérités, cela dit en passant (par la Lorraine (avec mes sabots)))).

----------


## Steack

Canard Plus est mort, Vive Canard PC  ::lol::

----------


## mrFish

Aucun moyen de pouvoir lire tout les news sans les ouvrirent une par une ?  ::cry:: 


Bon ben on fera comme avant on s'habituera... Actuellement je suis moyennent convaincu. Désolé. Vous pouvez me Ban :/

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour les news, c'est un choix qui s'est imposé à nous:
Qui dit plus de rubriques, dit plus de news, donc pour avoir une vue plus globale, impossible de laisser toutes les news déroulées.

Après, rien n'est gravé dans le marbre, surtout chez cpc.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Canardplus.com est mort ! Vive canardpc.com !

Joli boulot les gars. On vire carrément classe internationale maintenant !
Par contre, vous n'allez pas perdre des annonceurs avec un bandeau relégué en bas de page ?

Il faut quand même que je teste cette version au boulot (bloquée ou pas par le proxy ?) et sur mon téléphone portable avec Opera Mobile.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Très bon boulot !
Dommage de ne pas avoir relooké un peu le forum...

----------


## TheToune

Alors va falloir s'habituer au changement mais le look global me plait au premier abord ...

Et niveau contenu certaines idées m'ont l'air sacrément bonne, comme mettre en avant des zones/rubriques réservé aux rédacteurs. Après tout c'est surtout pour leurs personnalités qu'on aime canardpc et ça change d'une organisation thématique classique.

Du bon, bravo aux dev ... :;): 

Vous envoyez du champagne aux abonnés pour fêter ça j'espère  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

Mince vous avez changé l'image en haut, je comptais justement vous emmerder avec ça mais non  ::cry::

----------


## L'invité

> Chez moi sur Opera j'ai quelques problèmes de mise en page.
> (par exemple la phrase stupide en haut a droite n'est pas sur le bandeau rouge, la partie pour uploader ses phiotos directement empiete sur le dessin, et la j'en ai pas d'autres mais je cherdche)


Je vous ai fait une petite image pour que ça soit plus clair:


Sinon c'est quand même un boulot magnifique, j'adore l'idée de pouvoir personnaliser un peu sa page.  :;):  (a ujn tel point que j'ai envie d'en voir partout  ::XD:: )

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ouais...

Quand même...

Bon, ben, si y a les anciens numéros, je crois que je vais quand même revenir pour de vrai parce que y a pas à chier, dans mon exil volontaire, Canardplus m'avait bien remonté le moral pendant un bon moment...

Alors si en plus on peut profiter des vrais news qui sente bon (et c'est mon père qui stocke les CanardPc en France qui va faire la gueule, quoique non, il est devenu accro lui aussi donc y a 0 raison pour que ça se désabonne)...

----------


## carbish

Le seul souci que j'ai pour l'instant est le jaune des cadres en bas des billets qui me ruine les yeux, après je ne sais pas si c'est mon écran qui est mal calibré (ou mes yeux, ce que je n'espère pas  ::mellow:: ).

----------


## franzoar

Bon sang...je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil aux tests, je m'attendais à du flash ou un pdf , ou je sais quel autre format démoniaque  ::P: , mais non, vous avez fait tout ça en HTML  ::o:  . Chapeau bas, j'espère que cet effort vous amènera de nombreux visiteurs, voire vous placera comme référence pour la notation des jeux sur la toile francophone!!!

----------


## Igloo

> Je vous ai fait une petite image pour que ça soit plus clair:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ef...d92fa65601.jpg
> 
> Sinon c'est quand même un boulot magnifique, j'adore l'idée de pouvoir personnaliser un peu sa page.  (a ujn tel point que j'ai envie d'en voir partout )


Go > Topic à bugs  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Qui dit plus de rubriques, dit plus de news, donc pour avoir une vue plus globale, impossible de laisser toutes les news déroulées.


Pour la page d'accueil d'accord, vu qu'elle regroupe apparemment toutes les news, mais quand on clqiue sur "jeux vidéo", elle pourrait être déroulées là non ?

----------


## mrFish

> Pour les news, c'est un choix qui s'est imposé à nous:
> Qui dit plus de rubriques, dit plus de news, donc pour avoir une vue plus globale, impossible de laisser toutes les news déroulées.
> 
> Après, rien n'est gravé dans le marbre, surtout chez cpc.


Et bien pourquoi ne pas afficher les news du jours déroulées sur la page d'accueil ?

Là ça ne donne envie de cliquer sur chaque news en faites pour la lire :/

J'ai vu que si on sélectionne la catégorie et la sous catégorie news ça s'affiche exactement comme je voudrais. 

Une option peut être ?

----------


## Coucouf

C'est bon, c'est génial, vous pouvez rester  ::wub::

----------


## Septa

Joli boulôt...

Je suis pas fan, fan du design mais ça semble très bien foutu.

----------


## PsykoShima

je trouve plus mon flux RSS  ::'(:

----------


## Elidjah

Les vieux cons vous diront qu'ils préféraient l'ancien site mais personnellement je trouve celui-ci plus aéré, gg à tous

----------


## Silver

Ce n'est pas génial, c'est super-méga-génial ce nouveau site !

En plus il y a une rubrique sexe.  ::wub::

----------


## PrinceGITS

De toute façon, ça ne vaut pas la première version du site. :hypervieuxcon:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Concernant l'outil de calcul "Choisissez la puissance de votre Heden" ce serait bien qu'on puisse rentrer plusieurs types de disques ou fans je suppose.

----------


## ERISS

> vous diront qu'ils préféraient l'ancien site mais personnellement je trouve celui-ci plus aéré


Surtout sur les côtés, grâce aux bandes blanches inutiles. ::P:

----------


## Davd

Bravo, super réussi.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> Concernant l'outil de calcul "Choisissez la puissance de votre Heden" ce serait bien qu'on puisse rentrer plusieurs types de disques ou fans je suppose.


Et aussi la possibilité de rentrer des cartes PCI (wifi, réseau, etc...), mais je suis sur que c'est déjà prévu !

Sinon, super boulot, j'adore ce nouveau site, mais par contre y'a trop de truc à lire, je sais plus où donner de la tête.  :;):

----------


## Caca Président

Bravo ça roxe de la banane ce nouveau site  !!!

félicitation au papa et à la maman en pompe léopard

----------


## laskov

mais il est tout beau tout mignon ce site... et le menu à droit et vachement bien foutu...

chapeau bas les gars...

----------


## daftshark

félicitations, tres joli site, encore plus accrocheur!

----------


## unpierrot

Bravo. C'est une belle victoire face à la traîtrise du HTML, du javascript et de toutes ces petites merdes contenues dans le développement d'un site Web.
Première impression, premier coup d'oeil : ca fait assez pro. (Dites quand même à Half que c'est pourri sinon y va prendre la grosse tête)
Le choix d'un espace séparé pour chaque type d'infos est une très bonne idée. Et puis il est déjà riche en contenu et ça c'est top. Ca ne fait pas "on a posé les murs, et demain on met du papier peint".
Félicitations à l'équipe. Le nouveau canard est chouette.

----------


## silverglandeur

Je vais y aller de mon petit (gros) compliment, c'est magnifique... Déroutant mais magnifique.

Bravo à tous pour le boulot  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Concernant l'outil de calcul "Choisissez la puissance de votre Heden" ce serait bien qu'on puisse rentrer plusieurs types de disques ou fans je suppose.


Je vais voir ça

----------


## O.Boulon

Ponctuation...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bien-bien l'architecture du nouveau site.
Ca valais le coup...









... de nous faire chier avec vos histoires de patches, serveurs, transferts et autres migrations.


 :^_^: 



Reste plus qu'à voir si ça marche au boulot...  ::|:

----------


## Dorian

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de profiter pleinement de tout, mais ça m'a l'air d'être excellent, les archives à 15 jours : magique. Ca m'donne envie de cliquer partout sur les pubs

----------


## Athmos

Bravo les gars, c'est une bascule pas mal sans bavure (de notre coté, hein, vous je suppose que vous en avez chié des rond de chapeau, et dieux sait que ça gratte (les ronds de chapeau)). Et j'en ai fait quelques une chez les (gros) pros.

----------


## snurrff

Eh ben, félicitations là, j'accroche particulièrement à ce nouveau style.  ::o: 
Comme quoi les retards peuvent avoir du bon. 
Et j'ai pas trouvé de bugs particuliers pour l'instant, y'en a qui ont vraiment géré.  :;):

----------


## sissi

Un seul mot: classe. :B):

----------


## elkoo

Beau boulot!
Chouette les fenêtres de la colonne dynamique, déplacement à la souris, j'adore. Bon, je reviens sur le forum dans 15 jours, je joue avec le nouveau site là.

----------


## belreinuem

heu ben bravo, mais sur 24 pouces de bourgeois les news prennent 1/3 seulement sur mon écran (bandeaux compris), ca fait grave de blanc sur les coté. J'ai déja commencé a faire des illustrations avec un marqueur, c'est plus sympa.
Je verrais sur le 20" du boulot demain ce que ca donne.

A part ca, ben pour l'instant je préfère aussi l'ancien site, en effet je trouve celui-la trop coloré, d'ailleurs voici un exemple de ce qu'il fallait faire en piece jointe.

----------


## MightyMarv

Moi je dis bravo, ça a bien de la gueule tout ça....
J'aime bien l'idée des nouvelles rubriques, très classieux

Par contre, j'ai beau m'être identifié, je bitte que dalle au coup de la colonne de droite personnalisable.. C'est en place ou c'est juste une idée pour plus tard?

----------


## Narushima

Un background sur toutes les pages serait pas mal. Et pour les news aussi.

----------


## Hybrid

Très joli, beau boulot

----------


## Cake

Je suis très déçu... C'est quand même vachement bien fait donc j'ai rien à dire. Et c'est pas normal. Vous auriez pu faire de la merde pour ne pas me gâcher mon plaisir  ::(: 

Bref, un très grand bravo, je suis épou-poustouflé \o/

Eh ouais, encore une victoire pour les canards *coincoin*

----------


## Hargn

Bravo les gars.

----------


## Ash

Excellent boulot ! Ne suivez pas le conseil au-dessus, evitez un background, c'est très bien comme ça, le minimal c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux.

----------


## Perlin

Krkrkr!     

Image piqué à Pen²

----------


## Charal

Bon, je reviens de la section test, un seul mot à dire: énooooooorme!!

J'attendais ça depuis longtemps, well done  :;): 

Pour le reste je galère encore un eu pour m'y retrouver, mais je vais vite m'habituer je pense. 

En tout cas on peut pas dire que vous ayez fait les choses à moitié!

----------


## Le Kiwi Farceur

Superbe, j'adore le nouveau template, les news centrées je trouve que c'est mieux  ::O: 

Bravo bravo à toute l'équipe des canards !

----------


## CoolZ-Ro

Alors la je dis......ouane egain.....trop classe le site :B): 

Felicitation à toute l'equipe

----------


## Creak

Oh là là, à chaque changement y'a toujours des gens qui trouvent que "c'était mieux avant". Comment on peut comparer un site qu'on a visité 5 fois par jour pendant 2 ans à un site qu'on à visité 30 minutes?...
Sinon, je préfère qu'il y aie 2/3 de blanc sur les coté de mon 24" et des news lisibles, plutôt que le contraire. Sobre, c'est classe!

Bref, pour l'instant, ça me semble beau tout ça. J'ai juste remarqué quelques trucs:
- Quand on laisse le curseur sur un des boutons 1 2 3 ou sur le panneau, le panneau cycle quand même au bout d'un moment... C'est con quand on veut lire ce qu'il y a marqué  ::): 
- Je verrais bien un menu coulissant javascript à gauche pour étendre "jeux video" et "hardware", histoire d'éviter de charger une nouvelle page pour aller dans une section spéciale.

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire pour le moment.
Ah si! Beau boulot les gars!

Edit> Wouah! La mise en page des tests, c'est impressionnant...
http://www.canardpc.com/article-29-Mass+Effect.html
Vous utilisez une moulinette pour faire ça ?

Creak

----------


## Arkaon

Cette nouvelle version du site est juste FANTASTIQUE.  ::): 

Je veux pas jouer mon suce boule, mais en découvrant la chose ce matin j'ai eu un léger décrochage de mâchoire...

La nouvelle mise en forme est parfaite. J'aime bien le côté tout blanc, ça fait penser au magazine. Gros point positif : la mise en page des tests, ils sont très agréable à lire.

Le classement des news en différentes rubriques est le bienvenu, c'était difficile de retrouver une connerie un mois après dans l'ancienne version.
J'attends beaucoup de la rubrique "Sciences et vie", j'ai toujours aimé lire les expériences improbables de scientifiques idiots dans les news du magazine.

J'ai juste peur que le site soit finalement "trop bien" et retire l'intérêt du magazine aux yeux de certains, m'enfin j'imagine que vous avez longuement pesé le pour et le contre, et le ce-qui-faut-mettre et le ce-qui-faut-pas-mettre en ligne.

En tout cas beau travail !  :;):

----------


## Mr.Gnou

Ouais bah moi j'aime pas du tout, c'est beaucoup trop dense et il y a trop de fioriture à l'écran. C'est pesant comme présentation.

Voila c'était mieux avant  ::(: 

j'espère pouvoir customizer tout ca et virer toutes les merdes sur les cotés.

----------


## ElGato

Ah wai c'est vraiment classe. Et puis y'a les bandes blanches sur le côté, c'est donc bien du Web 2.0.

----------


## Z0b

flute, canardpc.com est filtré par le proxy de ma boite ! Je n'ai accès qu'au forum ! 
Tant pis, j'attendrais ce soir pour vous dire que ce site est un scandale !

----------


## Ragondin

Franchement rassuré par le nouveau site. Complet, plus pro, mais avec cette pointe d'humour qui fait mouche.  ::): 

Par contre ca manque de topic à b0b0 (et je ne parle pas de la copie version concours)  ::siffle::

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Bon boulot... Ca fait plus pro, mais un peu plus foulli aussi (pas la tête)  ::ninja:: 

Bon ben, laissez moi quelques jours pour me faire au nouveau layout et ça devrait être bon !  :;): 

Par contre, un GRAND bravo pour la mise en ligne des tests (sympa pour retrouver ceux d'un vieux CPC perdu) et, surtout, pour les dossiers !

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Beau boulot. Je teste le nouveau site depuis hier soir, je le trouve super. J'aime bien l'idée des rubriques annexes qui n'ont pas forcément de lien direct avec les jeux video. Sinon bienvenue à Monsieur Chat, qui s'est occupé de la partie graphique du site si j'ai bien suivi, beau boulot également.

----------


## Laurel

Je me joins au reste du monde pour vous feliciter de la nouvelle mouture du site. Ca poutre assurement! J'aime beaucoup l'acces direct selon les differents themes. Tout ca est tres pro et tres zoli.

Encore bravo!

Laurel

----------


## Treebeard

Rien à dire sur le contenu et les nouvelles rubriques.
Je trouve par contre le contenant trop brouillon et manquant de lisibilité. Surtout la partie news de la home.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pareil que le sieur ci-dessus. Et vos tests dispos à J+15 je trouve que c'est un risque assez important. J'espère que personne n'aura à le regretter.

----------


## Gharuwill

Est-ce que la seule solution par rapport au fait de ne pouvoir accéder à canardpc.com depuis le travail c'est d'effectivement travailler ? Avant pas d'accès au forum mais accès aux news (C'était le bon temps) Maintenant c'est l'inverse...

----------


## Stéphane.P

Après un petit tour vite fait :
Dans la partie hardware, c'est la cooler master qui est annoncée en dernier test, alors que ce n'est pas le cas, de plus, le lien est mauvais :
http://canardpc.com/dossier--Cooler+...ilent+Pro.html
au lieu de 
http://canardpc.com/dossier-43-Coole...ilent+Pro.html

Lorsqu'on est pas loggé, en haut à droite est écrit : "s'enregitrer"  (manque un s)
Ensuite, une fois loggé, si le username contient un accent, il semble mal encodé.

edit : j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui provient du forum et qui est affiché sur le site a un problème avec les accents (comme l'extrait du dernier commentaire dans la bulle du lapin), mais pas les commentaires.

----------


## Grosnours

> Pareil que le sieur ci-dessus. Et vos tests dispos à J+15 je trouve que c'est un risque assez important. J'espère que personne n'aura à le regretter.


Tres beau nouveau site, il fait tout de suite bien plus complet et professionnel que le précédent, bravo.

J'aime beaucoup toutes ces nouvelles rubriques, en tant qu'utilisateur exclusif du site et pas du mag jusqu'à présent, cela me donne envie de découvrir le mag.

Donc, bon cout marketing je pense !
Les tests dispos en J+15 amène aussi a vouloir mieux connaitre et donc finalement acheter le magazine, je ne pense pas que le risque soit si élevé que cela. On peut enfin vraiment découvrir a quoi ressemble vos tests et articles, au lieu d'en entendre juste parler sur le forum.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je suis dessus. Un oubli idiot.


Suggestion, pourquoi avoir crée un nouveau texte tout lire, alors qu'il aurait peut être suffit de rendre cliquable le "Vous en parlez" ?
Moi je préférerais comme ca.

----------


## Desole

Je me joins aux restes des canards pour vous félicitez pour ce nouveau site.

Y a juste un truc que j'aimerai avoir : c'est la possibilité de voir sur le bandeau de gauche (celui avec les différentes catégories) si il y a une nouvelle news. 
Vu que je suis une grosse feignasse, ça m'éviterai de devoir cliquer sur chaque rubrique pour savoir si il y a du nouveau.

----------


## Murne

Super boulot, bravo ! Voilà, ce n'est pas très original mais c'est tout ce qui me vient. Mettre en ligne les tests, super bonne initiative (par contre ça va vous faire du boulot en perspective...), j'espère que vous mettrez en ligne ceux des premiers numéros, vu que ce sont ceux que je n'ai pas et que je suis un gros égoïste. 

Voilà, je pense qu'il va falloir quelque jours pour prendre ses marques, mais en tout cas on se rend déjà compte que le bouzin a pris de l'ampleur ! Félicitations !

----------


## Serra

Bravo les n'enfants, beau boulot !

Alors les premières minutes, ça fait un peu bizarre, mais après qques clics savamment pensés, ben c'est vraiment simple d'accès et très lisibles.

Bref, beau travail.

Half, tu peux devenir entier maintenant, well done !  ::):

----------


## Johnny Ryall

ah , ya un site a coté du forum ??

ça fait longtemps ?

----------


## picha67

> J'aime beaucoup toutes ces nouvelles rubriques, en tant qu'utilisateur exclusif du site et pas du mag jusqu'à présent, cela me donne envie de découvrir le mag.


Tu sais pas ce que tu loupes! Quand le 1er et le 15 de chaque tu recois ton canardpc dans la boite au lettre (apres une bonne journée de taf), que tu cours aux toilettes, et que tu t'installes sur le trône pour le lire...
Ya des plaisirs tellement simples dans la vie.

----------


## AlaRach

du changement dans la continuité c'est pas facile à faire... bravo les gars et encore merci de donner un sens à notre vie et occuper nos journées.

----------


## Murne

Au fait, j'ai juste un petit reproche : quand on va voir les actus du site depuis le forum, on ne peut pas lire la news depuis le thread, il n'y a que les commentaires. Pas très pratique, ça. Sinon, je ne vois rien d'autre à redire (pour l'instant  ::P: ).

----------


## unpierrot

> Au fait, j'ai juste un petit reproche : quand on va voir les actus du site depuis le forum, on ne peut pas lire la news depuis le thread, il n'y a que les commentaires. Pas très pratique, ça. Sinon, je ne vois rien d'autre à redire (pour l'instant ).


Oui, c'est vrai, on arrive sur du rien. Même sans remettre le texte de la news, un lien pourrait permettre d'accéder à la page.

----------


## Ventilo

Je trouve que c'est trop serré, pas assez aéré, et tristounet avec des dessins sur les news minuscules.
Y'a que les pubs qui sont visibles quoi  ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je confirme ma bonne impression sur le nouveau site, mais contre sur le PC de mon boulot c'est mort.
Les pauses café vont être tristes...  ::|:

----------


## half

Faut que je regarde pour ce pb de news je vois pas trop ce que vous dites, sinon pour l'url on peut faire un alias sur un nom de domaine pas bloqué  :;): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Faut que je regarde pour ce pb de news je vois pas trop ce que vous dites, sinon pour l'url on peut faire un alias sur *un nom de domaine pas bloqué* .


I need explanations.
Sorry. 

Comment en trouver (créer?) un?

Pour la peine, un quote du message envoyé au Doc TB :



> Bonjour,
> Depuis votre changement de site, il m'est impossible d'accèder à votre forum de puis mon travail, même en utilisant l'URL http://forum2.x86-secret.com/? , identifiant et mot de passe sont inopérants.
> Si je tente une nouvelle inscription avec nouvels ident., MdP et email (valide indeed), voici ce qui s'affiche dans la partie "image d'identification" : _This reCAPTCHA key isn't authorized for the given domain._ Toute inscription est bloquée.
> En un mot : HELP!
> Merci les canards,
> Jean-Philippe Couturier
> Lt Anderson.

----------


## princeofsky

"C'était mieux avant..."

Je suis aigri là. Va falloir que je m'habitue à ça ? A ce site plus lourd que l'ancien ? Pitié, déroulez au moins les news, qu'on ai pas à cliquer dessus pour les lire... Oui, je suis jamais content.

"Vieux con..."

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> "C'était mieux avant..."
> 
> Je suis aigri là. Va falloir que je m'habitue à ça ? A ce site plus lourd que l'ancien ? Pitié, déroulez au moins les news, qu'on ai pas à cliquer dessus pour les lire... Oui, je suis jamais content.
> 
> "Vieux con..."


Si on nous laisse même plus le privilège des réponses, où va-t-on ma bonne dame? ::happy2::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vers la V4 du site ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Koumal

Beau boulot
la barre latéral c'est top
les nouvelles rubriques à voir

mais je rejoins princeofsky sur les news. C'est lourd de devoir cliquer à chaque fois pour les lire.

edit: boah on va s'habituer à la longue

----------


## Narushima

Et pourquoi une fois sur les news jeux vidéos on peut pas aller à la page suivante ? D'ailleurs il faudrait en mettre plus par pages, quatre c'est que dalle.

----------


## Akjarak

Chapeau bas !! La colonne de droite personnalisable je suis bien fan (la nostalgie d'un certain joystick.fr peut être  ::P: ) Il ne manque plus que la possibilité de changer de skin.

Euh sinon, je suis pas contre quelques news sur l'alias vers un autre nom de domaine non bloqué. C'est pas que je m'ennuie au taf mais bon... ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

Tain je m'absente cinq minutes, et on a cinquante nouvelles rubriques, un nouveau design et b0b0 est devenu modo.
Ou va le monde !

----------


## titi3

C'est moche, c'est nul, naze, laid, ça pue




> Voilou, en espérant que ça vous plaise parce que dans le cas contraire, on arrête tout. Ouais, c’est ça l’interactivité totale.


J'ai fais fermer CanardPC \o/  :B): 


Spo vray la nouvelle version du site est bien pensée et agréable à utilisée, bravo à toute l'équipe.

----------


## DarkVapeur

- A votre droite la section tests des anciens numéros entièrement restaurée d'après les documents originaux.
- Ooooh...
- A votre gauche les stats CPUZ interactifs virtuels du futur
- Aaaahhh...
- N'oubliez pas le guide en sortant, merci...

Chapeau pour le nouveau contenu et le design!

----------


## Pelomar

Y a une couille avec le test de l'Incroyable Hulk.

----------


## El Gringo

> mais je rejoins princeofsky sur les news. C'est lourd de devoir cliquer à chaque fois pour les lire.


Ben en cliquant sur jeux vidéo puis sur news, il n'y a plus besoin de cliquer sur chaque news pour la lire.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Il est malin ce Gringo. Ça en devient presque effrayant.

----------


## Murne

> Faut que je regarde pour ce pb de news je vois pas trop ce que vous dites


C'est bon c'est rentré dans l'ordre ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je trouve le nouveau site vraiment beau et excellent ! Bravo !!!
Je pense que j'apprendrai à le manier rapidement, car rien que le fait d'avoir catégorisé vos news et articles offre plus de clarté. C'est un vrai ravalement et vous avez eu le bon goût de conserver votre charte graphique (ç'aurait pu être problématique si cela n'avait pas été le cas).
A première vue, j'en suis donc plus que satisfait.

----------

